# Katie's Fight



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Funding Katie's Fight, organized by Sophie Bartlett


From Katie Smigelski: Never did I think I would have to be writing something such as this… Sophie Bartlett needs your support for Funding Katie's Fight



www.gofundme.com





Katie is a 33 y/o Londonderry NH police officer with some serious medical issues and needs help in any way shape or form.

From Katie Smigelski:

Never did I think I would have to be writing something such as this. First and foremost, let me introduce myself to those who may not know me. Hello, my name is Katie Smigelski. I am a 33-year-old resident of New Hampshire who loves helping others, gardening, doing anything artistic, and spending time with friends and family. In addition to the above, I am also a proud law enforcement officer who loves what she does; the good, the bad, and the ugly. I have not been able to work the road since September 21, 2021, due to my medical issues, and I have been back on light duty, working the desk for only a short time.

I have dealt with medical issues for as long as I can remember. I have always heard, “if you didn’t have bad luck, you wouldn’t have any.” It was never easy hearing this, but as my mother’s daughter, I always stood up, wiped myself off, and did what had to be done. Since middle school, I have dealt with numerous surgeries for various reasons. It felt as though there was a black cloud over my head no matter what I did.

I did not let this stop me. I pursued my career, attending Roger Williams University in Rhode Island, graduating on time even after being sexually assaulted and leaving for a semester to heal. I used this horrible incident to drive me to become the person and officer I needed that night and did not receive. I have spent my time helping others in any way possible, and not once has it ever felt like a burden. Helping others feels like what I am supposed to do, but unfortunately, it has shaped my mind into believing I do not need to ask for help on my own. Well, this time, it's me who needs help.

Over the last four years, my health has worsened, and I began dropping a large amount of weight, losing the ability to swallow without choking, and the inability to keep any food down. I have been misdiagnosed numerous times and have had to deal with more in my short 33 years than anyone should.

As of September 21, 2021, I was forced to take a medical leave of absence from work. I was trying to run a household on my own, maintaining my home, working overtime, and feeling my health decline rapidly. This is when I completely lost the ability to eat “normally.” The pain and swelling in my stomach were unbearable whenever I ate. I have tried dozens and dozens of medications with no relief. I was diagnosed with one of the worst cases of acid reflux my doctor had ever seen, and no prescription offered relief. Additionally, I had torn my esophagus due to how thin it had become because of the acid. I choked on anything I attempted to eat and landed in the hospital with aspiration pneumonia twice. No doctors knew what to do with me, but a couple of months later, I was diagnosed with Gastroparesis. My stomach no longer worked, and because of my inability to eat and rapid weight loss, I received a G/J Tube, which would become my soul way to nourish my body. This proved difficult, and after numerous faults from my team of doctors, I landed in the hospital with an infection after nine days of not being provided any medical equipment or instruction on how to use the tube. During this time, I went from 166 pounds to 147 pounds. It was determined I would need Gastric Bypass Surgery to bypass my dead stomach and hope it passed to my small intestine faster. My insurance denied this three times. They rejected the peer-to-peer and external reviews because my insurance is considered private due to the town I work for paying into it. Eventually, I had to return to work as I had no action plan. Going to work daily is nearly impossible. I am constantly exhausted; I miss a lot of time due to doctor's appointments in Mass General Hospital and days when I am so dizzy I cannot drive to work. Having to explore the other options around paying out of pocket for my surgery, I learned with surgery and follow-up care, it would be upwards of $113,000.00.

During the six months I was out of work, I incurred an enormous debt. I own a home alone and relied on my overtime to make my mortgage and bills. I am now forced to sell my house and have the more difficult task of finding somewhere to move closer to my family in the Pelham area because I need assistance. I have tried my best to tread water and have thankfully had people in my life help me out, but I can no longer keep it together. Medical bills are mounting; I have medications that insurance is not covering, ambulance rides are being denied, formula and medical supplies for my feeds that are not being provided, rides to Boston weekly, issues at my home, and the frightening reality that I will likely need to take another leave from work which I now do not have the sick time to cover because I have had to use it all over the last two months that I have returned.

As of last Tuesday, I am unfortunately facing the reality of autoimmune testing and the likelihood that they may be the underlying causes of my failing gastrointestinal system and resulting complications. I am now struggling with my balance, blurred vision, dizziness, and fatigue, making getting my house ready and packing nearly impossible. I have to have my stoma burned weekly as my skin is growing rapidly trying to close the hole. On Tuesday, June 21st, my blood pressure dropped significantly while at work, and I had to be transported to the hospital. I since have had to decide to take another leave from work but based on conversations with the town, I will have to go 180 days unpaid before long-term disability will cover any of my income. I do not know how I will survive this, but my doctor will not allow me to return to work until they figure out these new problems. Additionally, my amazing co-workers have asked if they can donate time to me, which has been denied by the town. The stress of trying to figure out how I will pay for my basic needs has become overwhelming,

For the first time in my life, I understand it is okay to ask for help, and lord do I need it. It has taken me ten months to ask for help, and I realize it is not a sign of weakness. We all need help sometimes, and I need to learn to accept what I offer to so many. So, I apologize for the length of this and want to keep certain health specifics private for the time being. Thank you for taking the time to read this, and if you cannot donate at this time, please consider sharing.

I am beyond blessed for my family and all that they have done for me through this. My mom is by my side at every doctor's appointment, surgery, and procedure which I pray will be a thing of the past sooner than later. Wishing every one of you the best.

With love and appreciation,
Katie Smigelski


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

An update on the GoFundMe page from a week ago asks for help with moving her household goods, some to storage and some to a new apartment by 9/12/22. I'm planning on reaching out to see when she needs that help. Anyone else tentatively available to donate time and effort?


----------



## Quo Vadis (Mar 18, 2020)

Well don't all speak at once...


----------



## Roy Fehler (Jun 15, 2010)

Quo Vadis said:


> Well don't all speak at once...


With all the ridiculous forced OT, I think a lot of us have more money than time, and I’m not trying to be funny.


----------

